# 5 gl ... bucket QT ....



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So i know how to set up a QT  ...........
but i have never done it with Freshwater .....

So i just did what i would do for a Saltwater and im going to guess all procedures are the same ....
Took florite from the Main ,to cover bottom .....(yuck)
then took water from the main filled bucket set (used)HOB ........we are set now for 2 or 3 months .....
everyday i shall do 2 to 4 L water transfer .....take 2 to 4 L out of the bucket and down the drain ...... take from the main to bucket ......
shall put plants in and some moss .

this is what i would do for SW .........
and what i would do with FW .........
Am i right ?????

I am going to set up 3 buckets like this ...just in case i need them as we are adjusting tanks .

Now I have never put plants in my SW so i have a few questions about this .

lets say the fish get ick .......i can kiss the plants goodbye right ?
And what would be a good method of treating the bucket for further useage after(always need buckets) just guess once i do the proper treatment the bucket and plants will be fine ?
Should i treat the fish with anything (this i wouldnt do with SW unless i see signs)

Any advice would be great ......remember I am a salty so i have the basics 
just want to be sure with FW .
Thanks Doreen


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think pre-treatment depends really one who you ask. I dont treat the fish unless I feel that i should for some reason and what I treat with changes depending on the fish.

I do like to treat for internal parasites as that seems to an issue with some of the fish I have gotten.

The buckets sound good!  Great idea too.. save space.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

phew .........i was worried i did it wrong and want to rearrange the 12 gl and get all fish out of the 40gl .......
I have prazipro (eric told me to get )
is that what you mean ?
its natural .

I actually got the bucket idea from sunstar i think ... used rubbermaid for SW ....

the buckets look good today and i shall test them all this evening to be 100% .
the only thing the penguin 200 is big for the bucket ,but i got it to fit ....
cant wait to get the plants in later tonight i will bucket all plants ...and make some riccia mats


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

you have a heater in there too ya? The buckets I find can get cold easily...

Ya prazi is a great idea!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2 extra and the 3rd loaned to aimee downstairs..
I would go to big als right now but someone coming for the L134 .
think someone needs my 250 heater , so ill grab 3 asap b4 tomorrow .
thanks for the reminder i forgot rolmao


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

julie dont ant to go to big als with me .. so ill wait 10 min then beg her to come lol 
shhhh .... gonna grab a new tank too 12gl and 3 gl


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl! Tell her she can name the new fish that go into it. Take it easy out there blossom


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

cab ing it there and back lol ... hubby will help in lobby ... thats a feat cause he hates helping me with tank stuff .......he wouldnt even help jim it was funny .
Ill get them to help me in the store to the cab lol
i havent been out in over a week so i need the fresh air !
brb


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bck lol 
omg its cold out.......omg Wanted to grab another eclipse it was 59 a few weeks ago and now its 119.. grrr ill wait till next boxing day lol

but i got there just at the right time , guy took me to some small tanks on sale ....9.99 for 2.5 gl filters and everything .......
i took all of them    6 so now to instantly cycle them 
i got a bag of florie to replace what i take from the breeder tank .
busy busy tonight ..............


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

these little tanks are cool they are like mini eclipse .....

Oh i got the neons 11 alive ... they are too small for the bucket lmao all that work for nothing ....so i set up 3 more tonight ......so we can have a tank party tomorrow.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh what brand are they?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i ment they are mini eclipse ........ thats the brand ... we saving 3 in storage and pull it out when i have too many shrimp lol
thinking ahead .... they had no heaters ......mini heaters are 16.99 a peice    i need 7


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh you might want to pick up a heating strip! Your hubby could wire it for you too and save on some cash...Lemmie find the link

Here you go...

http://www.beanfarm.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=4693211.13420&product=Heating&xm=on

I bought the already wired one since i am wiring-tarded and it only cost me around 40-ish bucks. I use them under my betta tanks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

big als wont have any till wed ... so we are keeping windows closed and will turn oven on b4 bed for hour or so till then or maybe get what u showed me ....
maybe UTC has them

temp so far is fine between 75- 80 i think but have to get mag/glass to see it lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

here they are .... gunky water from media and other tank ...
i just looked at pics that water was so dirty with gunk and less then 5 min clearing up and filter looks grose Yehhhh ... instant cycle  all water gravel from 40gl ... i got new bag for 40 gl ..
but i have a big cleaning after sultans are gone .... gravel is grose i just have to vacume jim lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i moved the fry over to o 
these are our first FW babies ..........


----------

